# Kenmore refrigerator ice maker



## Edee (Oct 21, 2010)

My icemaker in a side by side with outside water and ice doesn't dump the ice. On occasion it will but not enough to count. It's making cubes but doesn't release them.

I'm living under the poverty line so I can't pay for a technician who walks through the door at $40-$75 and hasn't made a repair yet.

Thanks,
Edy


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Ice makers have a heater that cycles on to loosen the cubes from the bottom of the maker b-4 dumping . If the heater isn't working , that could be your problem


----------



## aeon20 (Oct 20, 2010)

Locate the ejector arm on your ice maker. Ice cubes commonly collect near the ejector arm when falling into a full ice storage bin. Check your ice storage bin periodically. If the storage bin is full, switch off your ice maker or empty half the storage bin of ice into your sink.

Use a plastic spoon to dislodge the ice cube gently from the ejector arm, making sure to not apply extreme pressure on the plastic utensil. Once the ice cube has been dislodged from the ejector arm, your ice maker should function properly.

Allow the ice maker 24 hours to produce a full ice storage bin.


----------



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

*search www*

there is info for repair of ice makers


----------

